# 10 M/O 'Bear'



## REEHGE (Feb 16, 2020)

10 Months Old, About 24" tall at Withers and 73lbs


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

for an accurate critique you will need to retake these photos, shooting lower, at the dogs level rather than from above.

there is a sticky at the top of this section that explains proper positioning.


----------



## REEHGE (Feb 16, 2020)

Really hard by myself haha, maybe I will try again this week outside during the day with help


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

I don't know if you're looking for a critique or just sharing; good looking boy, tell us about him. I have a 10 month old male as well but he's a tad over sized.


----------



## REEHGE (Feb 16, 2020)

Thanks, yea I was hoping to get some 'critique' of his stature/conformation good, bad or in-between. Either way we adore him over here, he is excellent with the kids and we always get compliments on what a nice looking, well behaved boy he is.


----------



## REEHGE (Feb 16, 2020)

New pics with some help, Bear seemed to be getting a little agitated with us handling him so much but I think they are better than previously.


----------



## REEHGE (Feb 16, 2020)

another


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Masculine head with good angles and strong stop, nice lay of the neck, smooth transition from withers into back, dry firm back, good lay of loin, short steep croup, moderate angulation in rear, a little loose in the underline (I'd like to see a tighter tuck up into the flank but could be his age and needs more muscle definition), straight in the front shoulder assembly, just slightly over stacked (bridged) in the front, pasterns are ok, would like to see a little more strength to them. Overall, a very nice male pup.


----------

